# my husband is just not trustworthy



## nappilymarried

well i stared a thread here last summer when i found evedence that my husband was talking and flirting with other women online and on his phone. we ended up going to counseling and eventually deciced to deal with it in our own. well as of now he hasnt shown any signs of talking to these women but he has been lying about money.about how much he has, when he has or has not paid a bill, etc.etc. he is now out of the country working. he is suppose to be staying for 3 weeks, which may turn out to be longer, more like 8 weeks. he says he is not making as much as he thought he would and he need to stay longer. he wants me to come there from christmas. hes originally from there and so is his family.but i feel that that money on a plane ticket could be better spent on things that need to be done around the house. which is the reason why he left to go work there anyway. or so i thought. come to find out, he has other plans for some of that money. and its not legit.or legal. im come to the point where i dont even know who i married.and its scary. i cant beleive he would jepordize all we have, for some quick cash. is he crazy. or am i. cause one or both of us has to be.


----------



## Blanca

nappilymarried said:


> im come to the point where i dont even know who i married.and its scary. i cant beleive he would jepordize all we have, for some quick cash. is he crazy. or am i. cause one or both of us has to be.


That is crazy. he could get you both in a mess that you could be legally responsible for since you're married. 

ive never had money issues in my marriage, but that's the kind of stuff that can really ruin a person. i cant say for sure, but if my H was doing anything illegal i think id be outta there.


----------

